# We are curious about your wine consumption



## Sammyk (Jul 26, 2013)

Making one's own wine can be very rewarding and give great satisfaction in a hobby with a sense of pride on one's labor of love. 

We are wondering how many make wine just

Because they like a good tasting homemade wine that is good quality

Because they make wine to get drunk as cheaply as possible

We both take meds that our doctor allows 4 oz of wine a day. For us it is the love of the hobby and making a good tasting wine. Homemade wine gives us a sense of pride in most cases; like a very good home cooked meal.


----------



## Deezil (Jul 26, 2013)

I enjoy the blend of art and science

I enjoy creating things 'from scratch'; whether its wine, wood working, cooking, gardening, writing - its all 'from scratch'. 

I enjoy the social exchange of giving something I've made away, and receiving the feedback; whether good or bad, they had an experience that I was able to provide & there's a sense of accomplishment to be found in that. 

I enjoy wines which have had time to age; whether commercial of homemade, its my opinion that there's not enough patience.

It's much more than just a buzz


----------



## Rampage4all (Jul 26, 2013)

I actually drink very little might go threw a bottle a week sometimes less. I'll put some in 375ml just for me. I mostly enjoy making and crafting and giving out to friends and family hearing them say That's better than any I've ever bought in the store.


----------



## dralarms (Jul 26, 2013)

I enjoy making it and seeing what I can do to make the very best tasting wine possible.

I drink a bottle every night. Mostly red. Don't even get a buzz but that's not why I drink it. I don't drink beer or the "hard stuff". Lol


----------



## FTC Wines (Jul 26, 2013)

I really enjoy making wine, and enjoying it after its made! We consume a bottle a day, wife does a glass or so, I do 2-3, mostly reds, but we also enjoy our Apple, Peach & SP. recently relocated to Fl so will have to find a good source for apples &peaches. May have to make an orange wine this year. Roy


----------



## jamesngalveston (Jul 26, 2013)

what deezil said plus...I dont care for grapes...but I love wine that taste like fruit, strawberry,pineapple,fig,mango, etc...


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Jul 26, 2013)

Wife and I split a bottle a night, sometimes a bit more on weekends. I enjoy the hobby aspect of it and making wine with little cost per bottle. don't give much away as most of our friends either don't drink or drink beer.


----------



## FABulousWines (Jul 26, 2013)

Let me start out by sharing something a bit personal. My father was an alcoholic and he destroyed our family (nine children). I grew up in foster homes as a result. As a result, I grew up with a very healthy respect for alcohol and how abuse can destroy lives and relationships. Thinking about that now, I guess I am even surprised to be in this hobby and on this forum. But I say all that because I do have a very serious view of alcohol abuse. As with many things in life, they are meant to be enjoyed in the proper proportion to everything else life has to offer.

My wife and I have gotten to where we enjoy a bottle with dinner about 2 or 3 times a week. We will often enjoy a second, sweeter wine when lounging and enjoying a movie or television in the evening. As Doug said, perhaps a bit more on the weekend when we are at home and letting our hair down as it were.

It wasn't always this way; we hardly drank at all while our daughter was growing up. And then suddenly there is this huge surplus of wine in the house.  We have actually talked about backing off a bit...


----------



## Sammyk (Jul 26, 2013)

Those that have replied said our sentiments better than I did. If we open an bottle and drink 4 oz each, we may split the rest of the bottle a few hours later or we may use an vac vin to drink in a day or so. Then we would open a different bottle the next day. We have a lot of wines that have more than a year in aging. We have some that are still not there yet and are hoping they will get better with more age.

According to our doctor it takes 2 to 3 hours to process 4 oz of wine. So 8 oz each, our maximum limit a day, drank over 5 to 6 hours. When we go to our family doctor we always take him a bottle. He tells us him and his wife thoroughly enjoyed everyone we have taken him better than any wine they have ever bought.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jul 26, 2013)

I go through 3-4 bottles a week. Not to get drunk, but because I love wine. The buzz is nice sometimes, but more often than not, I find myself wanting it to go away so I can have more wine.  I initially got into this hobby because I was curious if I could make something I'd enjoy as much or more than store bought wine. Knowing I could make a high end kit for about 5 bucks a bottle was attractive, as 3-4 bottles a week at $10-20 adds up quickly. There's also the pride factor. I enjoy cooking, and being able to make something better than I can get in a restaurant for half the price gives me a sense of pride. Same thing with the wine. And now that my wines have some time on them, I'm really starting to enjoy sharing and giving away.


----------



## Turock (Jul 26, 2013)

For me, it's all about flavor. The wines we make are all "high flavor" wines and many commercial wines taste thin compared to what we make. 

Unless we're having a party or a wine tasting, I rarely drink during the week. My beverage of choice is coffee--always have a cup with me. Even take a cup to bed with me every nite.


----------



## LAgreeneyes (Jul 26, 2013)

It's a fun hobby for me and I have not been making wine for a long time. I drink a glass of wine every night because I love the taste of my homemade wine and to help me rest and sleep better at night.


----------



## dessertmaker (Jul 26, 2013)

I would like to make an observation: 

If I want cheap alcohol I can buy it in the neighborhood of $1.00 a bottle at the gas station. I don't need additives, a carboy or patience. And I don't have to break my back lifting, stirring, racking and bottling.

The guys who make it in a kool aid bottle with a balloon over the top of it are doing it for cheap wine. And they don't hang out here often and don't stay for long. 

Now dont get me wrong I do save money when I make mine good enough to keep my wife from buying her $25 a bottle italian semi-sweets. But then I blow what I saved on equipment or additives or a juice kit. And now that all my friends know I make it, usually I only end up drinking 5 or 6 bottles out of a batch before it grows legs.

It's definitely all about the taste in this house. Money can't buy skeeter pee!


----------



## terroirdejeroir (Jul 26, 2013)

For me it is about self-sufficiency. I try to grow as much of my family's food as I can and I am hopeful of planting a small vineyard in the next year or two. I find that it is rewarding to learn about the process and to acquire some of the toys (PTL for the allinonewinepump!!). My family goes through 5-10 bottles/week as we have five legal drinkers. It is very enjoyable to drink wines that I would otherwise not be able to afford.

I also share some with clients, but that is just a necessary evil.


----------



## the_rayway (Jul 26, 2013)

I second what others are saying about the pride and challenge of making something from scratch. I get such a kick out of eating/drinking/using something I've made myself. It's also why I love jam making and pickling, and building things, making crafts, etc. etc.

As to amounts, we've actually found we drink far less now that we make wine. Maybe 2 bottles per week between the two of us. It's all about the enjoyment and the taste, and we get to have great debates about the pros/cons/changes we should make


----------



## Enologo (Jul 26, 2013)

Being of Italian decent I feel as though it's part of my heritage, in the genes so to speak. My wife also accuses me of being borderline OCD having to do every thing myself whether it's working on the house, the cars, the yard etc.. I guess I'm more addicted to the sense of accomplishment than anything else. It's just so great when someone admires your work or what you've done or been able to produce. I'm also intrigued now that I've started this as to the different things wine can be made from. When I started, I set out to make an every day table wine similar the the homemade Italian wines I remember when I was younger, now I'm experimenting with all different types of things and looking to make better quality wines. This is just a very rewarding pastime in so many ways.


----------



## cedarswamp (Jul 26, 2013)

I discovered the amazing ability of wine to put me to sleep, having suffered insomnia most of my adult life, wine has definitely improved my energy levels during the day because now when I go to bed I actually sleep. I have a couple of glasses a night.


----------



## seth8530 (Jul 26, 2013)

Deezil said:


> I enjoy the blend of art and science
> 
> I enjoy creating things 'from scratch'; whether its wine, wood working, cooking, gardening, writing - its all 'from scratch'.
> 
> ...



I am pretty much with Deezil, I love the art and the science of it. I love trying out new whiskies and I love learning about wine making and tasting.


----------



## sirden1959 (Jul 26, 2013)

I enjoy making the wine from out own fruit, and local fruit. Best of all I love to share it with family and friends.


----------



## saramc (Jul 26, 2013)

I am the only wine drinker in the house, so I am lucky if I go thru one bottle in a week. I do use a vacuvin device. There is no rhyme or reason to my consumption, if I want wine I pour a glass BUT I also craft other fermentables like kombucha, jun, water kefir and lactofermented soda so I am always drinking something I fermented, just may not be wine. I absolutely love the crafting, the science behind the art of fermentation. I find pure joy in sharing my wine & mead with friends and appreciate their feedback, good or bad. I grow or harvest as much as I can for winemaking, but I do not shun the use of concentrates or commercial goods, if I want to make wine with it I make wine with it.


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Jul 26, 2013)

My brother and I ran a liquor store for over 10 years. We saw people with problems well before anyone else did. I actually encouraged those people to get help when they came in and told us they quit drinking. We would work with then the best we could to help them along their path. There are/were others who I would like to have told to get help but it was not our place. Moderation is fine, if you think you need help, get it. Excess is not good. 
In the new business ( wine and beer supplies) I don't see those abusing it like I did in the liquor business. Seems like we (brewers and wine makers) are a bit more responsible than those who drink for affect as to us who like to drink for flavor and the experience of what we make.
Will step off my soap box and let the conversation continue with out hijack. be care full and safe. enjoy the hobby.


----------



## CBell (Jul 26, 2013)

I got started on this hobby because I was spending too much money on commercial wine. I figured I could make it myself cheaper. 

I can now definitely make wine cheaper, DB and Skeeter Pee definitely at least, but I can also make wine that tastes like a $15 bottle for $5. 

My friends at work are all really impressed; many of them didn't even know that home-wine making was a thing, and they all think the product is delicious. Very fulfilling. 

But it has become so much more. The mixing of art and science in wine-making is a beautiful thing. You can craft a new recipe to try, ferment almost anything, and also make your end-product better with additions of chemicals, checking your sg and acid levels, etc. 

I also love the 'set it and forget it' aspect. It's a great hobby because other than the initial primary fermentation, you can ignore your wine for weeks or months on end, and it actually gets BETTER when you ignore it. 


So to answer the initial question, I got into this to make cheap wine to drink and enjoy the buzz, but I ended up addicted to the entire process and have and will continue to experiment and push myself to craft better tasting wines. I do need to part with some of my cheapskate ways when it comes to materials/ingredients to do this, now that I am familiar with the process.


----------



## bchilders (Jul 26, 2013)

I grew up watching my dad make wine and the funny part about that is he does not really drink wine. I think he mostly liked the thrill of being able to say, hey try this, I make it. He has since stopped making wine. He made what most would call country wines. I have been drinking wine for many years now and my wife and I love to visit wineries and taste everywhere we travel. I started making wine two years ago, A. because I like the satisfaction of making something others can enjoy just like my dad did and B. I plan to open a small winery someday so I consider it job training. I can buy wine that is drinkable and will still get you drunk much cheaper than I can make in the small scale I am at now. I have not come across any winemaker who does it for those reasons. Winemaking is an art and each maker has their own tricks and secrets and we should all be proud to be carrying on a very old tradition. Cheers...


----------



## wood1954 (Jul 28, 2013)

When i first started i drank too much because suddenly i had a big supply of decent cheap wine. However my wife and i rapidly put on weight. We have been on a diet or lifestyle change as she calls it for 3 months now and it really limits alcohol which is good as now we can age our wines easier, but i still like to have a glass or two every night BTW i lost 20 lbs and she lost 30 just by watching our portions and cooking all our own meals and cutting back on alcohol. I've had 4 very close friends or family members who were alcoholics, 2 died due to alcohol and two quit drinking, so I'm pretty attuned to abuse. It's a great hobby, but unlike woodworking which is one of my my other hobbies it can ruin your life if you let it.


----------



## UBB (Aug 2, 2013)

Deezil hit it on the head for me.


----------



## jswordy (Aug 2, 2013)

Because they like a good tasting homemade wine that is good quality

Because they make wine to get drunk as cheaply as possible

Yes.


----------



## Sammyk (Aug 2, 2013)

ah Jim are you riding the fence? Where do you fall in? LOL!
Or is that to be read as yes on both?


----------



## tonyt (Aug 2, 2013)

It's a great hobby that I absolutely love. We drink the equivalent of about two bottles per week, often in splits. And I give away about as much as we drink. I compare it to cake, I would rather have a pan of hot brownies from my own kitchen than a triple layer cake from the bakery. And I think the folks we give wine to feel the same, home made means a lot more and often tastes better.


----------



## tonyt (Aug 2, 2013)

jswordy said:


> Because they like a good tasting homemade wine that is good quality
> 
> Because they make wine to get drunk as cheaply as possible
> 
> Yes.



Jim, you're sick, but that's what we love about you. hahaha


----------



## ffemt128 (Aug 2, 2013)

We give alot away, probably as much as we drink. Making wine is something I always wanted to try. We make a quality wine at less than half of what we could buy it for. In general I would say we have a glass or 2 of wine each night with dinner.


----------



## DoctorCAD (Aug 2, 2013)

One of the better aspects of this "hobby" is the social portion of wine. Knowing what you are doing with wine can lead to a kind-of respect by those that don't know, and sharing that knowledge to me has always been rewarding.

Business dinner suddenly become less boring and can even lead to having that upper manager remember your name because you recommended the "perfect" wine at that last big dinner meeting. Bringing up the fact that you can make wines that are just as good as (if not better than) commercial wines just adds to your "remember-me" factor. 

In my company, we have a practice where our HR group hires college seniors and sticks them in semi-high level situations to see just how they handle stressful situations. I do my best to introduce them to wine knowledge so that they can fit in or excel at the typical business dinner. It is quite rewarding to see that knowledge pass on to the next generation of leaders.


----------



## jswordy (Aug 2, 2013)

tonyt said:


> Jim, you're sick, but that's what we love about you. hahaha



Hey, I'm no wine snob. If saying that I like being drunk is "sick," then sign me up cuz I am CRITICAL! If getting there with $3 a bottle wine that's better than $15 a bottle stuff at the store is sick, then call the hearse cuz I am TERMINAL! 

I just don't see that the two goals listed are either-or in any way shape or form. I like to enjoy my great (and even the not so great) wines to the point where I am "comfortably numb" when life will allow it (like FRIDAY nights, as Arne knows!). 

I used to drink Bud Light, period. Goes down quick, lights you up. But beer is inflammatory by its nature, and so bad for the heart, whereas wine has resveritrol and actually can be beneficial. We went low-gluten several years ago and it was an easy switch. I understand what Boatboy is saying about the flavor, too. After 3 glasses of wine, I don't feel like I have gray hair. I can't feel my knee joint grating bone on bone when I walk. My elbows don't ache, and I sure as hell don't have anything stressful on my mind. It's a time machine in a glass.

Like ffemt128, I give away. I have one friend who has a Vinotemp full of just my labeled wines. Gives me homemade goats milk soaps now and then. She likes to take them to fancy wine and cheese parties and put them on the table with the rest of the wines. Then the bottle goes dry and people start asking if there is any more, and was it she who brought it, and where did she buy it. She immensely enjoys doing that!

I'm right there with her on that.

In my 20s I had a rip-roaring bar-hopping time during the last period in our country's history when that could be done without severe potential penalties. I have never hurt a flea due to my personal habits. We are now in a Victorian revival in terms of our laws, etc., and so I stay at home now or go only to friends' houses that I can reach by deserted country roads. Life is good. And now I am thirsty.


----------



## rob (Aug 2, 2013)

Well said Jim, right there with you.


----------



## wineforfun (Aug 2, 2013)

Gotta agree with Jim on all accounts. He always says it best.

I like a good wine but could care less if it pairs well with fish, steak, pasta, etc. as I drink wine to drink wine and get "happy", not to sit around and discuss mouthfeel (my mouth feels numb after a bottle so my mouthfeel great), smell (I want to drink it, not smell it) or texture (it is wet, that is it's texture). My "social experience" with wine is to sit around with friends and socially partake in wine or their beverage of choice. No more, no less. I guess I am just not a sophisticated wine drinker, nor do I have any desire to be.

Now don't get me wrong, there is nothing wrong with doing the above, it is just not for me. We all have our own thing, and that is not mine.

I limit my intake to mostly Friday and Saturday night. Usually a bottle or so each night. Try to avoid the weeknights as it will interfere with my sleep and work.


----------



## jswordy (Aug 2, 2013)

wineforfun said:


> ...my mouth feels numb after a bottle so my mouthfeel great...



Ba-HAHAHAHAHA!!!!  Damn, that's a good point there.

   

Sigh ... Ima drink a bottle in you and Rob's honor tonight! That'll be above and beyond my usual.


----------



## tonyt (Aug 4, 2013)

Jim I totally get it. We could hang out.


----------



## Sammyk (Aug 4, 2013)

No wine snob here and I agree with Jim. We have not made or drank wine most of our lives until we started in 2011 making wine. We have no idea what wine goes with which food. MAYBE some day we will take the time to learn but it is not likely at our ages.
For dinner we open of a bottle we have not had it awhile not even thinking about the dinner menu.
On another note we will drink the mist type kits all winter long with dinner even though most are summer drinks. Oh yes, watermelon wine in the winter with what ever is for dinner. We do like most of the mist type kits.

So I guess we are NOT wine snobs!


----------



## Stressbaby (Aug 4, 2013)

jswordy said:


> It's a time machine in a glass.



For this, my dear sir Jim, you have won the internet.


----------



## berrycrush (Aug 4, 2013)

It makes great talking subject when you bring a bottle of wine made by yourself to a party, same when you serve your guest at home with it.


----------



## dangerdave (Aug 4, 2013)

I know some have heard this before, so I'll keep it short. Four years ago, my lovely wife was a restaurant manager working 60 hour weeks. Over the course of six months, the onset of DDD (degerative disc disease) made her unable to continue working---DDD runs in her family. She is in pain most days, most of the time. She hates taking narcotics for fear of becoming addicted. Soon after stopping working, she discovered that wine eased her pain and helped her sleep. We were mostly beer drinkers before that. Drinking several large bottles of wine a week can add up, so I checked into making my own. After the start-up costs, making your own is much cheaper---as you all know---and it's better wine!

Two years ago this month, I started my first kit. Now, I have hundreds of bottles in my cellar, and we drink wine each and every night. We love the taste, _and_ the buzz, and I very much enjoy the challenge of making a good wine and the love and adoration of my peeps (friends, family, and coworkers). Everyone in both our families love wine---especially _free_ wine---so gift-giving has become a no-brainer, and our holiday gatherings have become wine festivals. I still have some staunch beer-drinking buddies who won't touch my wines (mostly, I think, because they might like it!), but that's just some stubborn macho BS, if you ask me. I'll get them all eventually!

Statistics show...


----------



## jswordy (Aug 5, 2013)

jswordy said:


> Ba-HAHAHAHAHA!!!!  Damn, that's a good point there.
> 
> 
> 
> Sigh ... Ima drink a bottle in you and Rob's honor tonight! That'll be above and beyond my usual.



BTW, mission accomplished!  Two and a half bottles! Otis would be proud.


----------



## GaDawg (Aug 5, 2013)

Making wine is like a chem set for adults, and it's the only hobby I know of where procrastination is a virtue.

I go through 4-5 bottles a week


----------



## wineforfun (Aug 5, 2013)

You the man Jim, 2 1/2 bottles will make me more than "happy".

My wife took me on a "winery tour" Saturday to 5 vineyards in our area (who knew they had vineyards in Nebraska). Pretty interesting to talk to these folks about their wines. Most started like us as a hobby and then decided to go at it full time. Frontenac, LaCrosse and Chambersund sp? are the most common hybrids used down here. No one had a real full red, ie: cab, zin, etc. but some good wines nonetheless. After 5 tasting rooms, it was time to waddle home.


----------



## rob (Aug 5, 2013)

Thanks for doing it Jim, I hope to repay you someday


----------



## jswordy (Aug 5, 2013)

wineforfun said:


> You the man Jim, 2 1/2 bottles will make me more than "happy".



Yeah - wifie gave up and went to bed when it got to the part where I was chanting, in slurred words...

"mah mouf feel good ... mah mouf feel good ... mah mouf feel good ..."



Oh yeah, you KNOW it was Welch's!!!!


----------



## olusteebus (Aug 5, 2013)

I greatly enjoy wine in the late afternoon. I drink white first with a little snack of cheese and crackers. That is a period of great relaxation. If I am not with my wife or friends, I watch Gunsmoke and really lay back and rest. 

For Dinner I like a red wine and I may have a red wine or two after dinner. I very rarely get much of a buzz on and I don't get drunk although not long ago I think I did and I am very cautious of that now. 

I am 69 years old and I am pretty sleepy by 9 o'clock. I go to bed at least by nine and I am up at 3, browsing the web. Back to bed about 5:30 until about 7:30.


----------



## Sammyk (Aug 5, 2013)

*olusteebus* "I am 69 years old and I am pretty sleepy by 9 o'clock. I go to bed at least by nine and I am up at 3, browsing the web. Back to bed about 5:30 until about 7:30"

My habits to except I am 63!


----------



## wineforfun (Aug 5, 2013)

jswordy said:


> Yeah - wifie gave up and went to bed when it got to *the part where I was chanting, in slurred words...
> 
> "mah mouf feel good ... mah mouf feel good ... mah mouf feel good ..."*
> 
> Oh yeah, you KNOW it was Welch's!!!!



Now that is some funny %^&$*.


----------



## jswordy (Aug 5, 2013)

wineforfun said:


> Now that is some funny %^&$*.



[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lAbyVHHIm20[/ame]

Uh - Barney, wineforfun knows!


----------



## wineforfun (Aug 5, 2013)

Otis is my hero. I want to take him to some "tasting rooms". 

Barney: "Andy, here is what Otis is saying, help me, help me". 
haha
Good times right there.


----------



## Tess (Aug 5, 2013)

I drink a glass with dinner. One more maybe two or three after but the glasses are small  How big are some of these glasses your only having a couple of??


----------



## soccer0ww (Aug 6, 2013)

Enjoy making the wine.I like the whole process of making the wine and trying to make something that actually tastes decent when finished. We share a fair number of bottles with friends,and our grown up kids. When I am home my wife and I share a bottle a night. Find making wine much easier than making home made beer.


----------



## olusteebus (Aug 6, 2013)

My glasses are not small but I don't think they are excessively big. Although, they are sold to be goldfish aquariums.


----------



## s0615353 (Aug 6, 2013)

I usually go through 1-2 bottles of red or white wine per week and just about every Friday myself and the Mrs. celebrate the end of the week with a bottle of bubbly. I really enjoy having a luxury like wine at a very cheap cost, but more than anything else I like winemaking for the development of the wine from fermentation to spoilage. It is like having a child, wine starts out as a juice that you take care of and nurture so it fits your own style. Then over time as it ages, hopefully it will evolve to something you can be proud of. I feel like a proud parent when myself and the Mrs. pop open a bottle that has evolved gracefully.


----------



## jswordy (Aug 6, 2013)

s0615353 said:


> I usually go through 1-2 bottles of red or white wine per week and just about every Friday myself and the Mrs. celebrate the end of the week with a bottle of bubbly. I really enjoy having a luxury like wine and a very cheap cost, but more than anything else I like winemaking for the development of the wine from fermentation to spoilage. It is like having a child, wine starts out as a juice that you take care of and nurture so it fits your own style. Then over time as it ages, hopefully it will evolve to something you can be proud of. I feel like a proud parent when myself and the Mrs. pop open a bottle that has evolved gracefully.



That is a beautiful response.


----------



## kevinlfifer (Aug 6, 2013)

My wife and I share a bottle of red everyday except Tues. (margarita day)


----------



## Tom (Aug 6, 2013)

Wife, daughter and myself go thru *2 bottles a day*


----------



## Elmer (Aug 6, 2013)

Sammyk said:


> Making one's own wine can be very rewarding and give great satisfaction in a hobby with a sense of pride on one's labor of love.
> 
> We are wondering how many make wine just
> 
> ...




I am a beer/whiskey drinker not so much wine. (of course that all changed with Dragon Blood- Thanks dave!)

I have always made wine because it keeps me busy during the winter months, it gives me something to do and out of trouble during the wee hours of the night.
Not to mention it gives me a cheap alternative gift to give family and friends during the holiday.


----------



## sensacorp (Aug 6, 2013)

I average 3 bottles each week. Unfortunately (or fortunately), I find that when I start a bottle, I finish the bottle.


----------



## Elmer (Aug 7, 2013)

I should mention that my cup size is usually a standard sized red solo cup. Sometimes it is blue. For DB I fill with ice and pour 1/2 a glass.
For red wine I usually use a coffee mug, the dont break as easy as a wine glass.

My wife drinks out of a wine glass, but she is classier than I am!


----------



## dangerdave (Aug 7, 2013)

Elmer said:


> I am a beer/whiskey drinker not so much wine. (of course that all changed with Dragon Blood- Thanks dave!)


 
I have converted many a whiskey or beer drinker with one taste of Dragon Blood!


----------



## Winofarmer (Aug 7, 2013)

My favorite is a 16 oz.Trevis tumbler filled with ice then half Dragon Blood and half 7up a bottle every 2 or 3 nights...Some of the better wines for guests in regular wine glasses and concord concentrate wines un cork it get a "pull" and pass it around !!!


----------



## dessertmaker (Aug 7, 2013)

I drink my skeeter pee in a frozen glass beer mug half filled with ice. I'm guessing its about 375ml per serving cuz it's half the bottle. But I cold crash and then stabilize at 5%

I drink my wine in small wine glasses. It averages 15%.


----------



## Rodnboro (Aug 7, 2013)

When I first saw this post, I couldn't wait to see jswordy's input. I was not disappointed! I honestly can't remember why I got into this hobby but I like the fact that it's something I can enjoy and save money at the same time. I drink 1 or 2 glasses most days and enjoy a good red with a steak but usually don't drink wine with any other food.


----------

